# (w.I.P.) Wolf Guard Battle Leader



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

here he is the first charcacter for my space wolves army, He is made from the terminator captain with some fur and stuff Greenstuffed on as detail and comments welcome:









cheers Munky


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

face could do with a simple wash (Flesh wash, or 5:5:90 Bestial Brown: Red Gore: Water mix) to bring out the face.

Is the sword meant to be black? It looks unfinished. Try putting on 3-4 layers of Gloss coat to bring it out shiny. Alternatively, put on some very fine codex grey and Space Wolves grey highlights on the extremes, along the tang (or the raised bit in the middle, so that blood funnels away), and edge. Just bring it out that little bit.

The Termminus Crux shoulder pad again has little highlighting. Personally, I prefer going light to dark, instead of washing. So for that (and all other bone colours), I use the following quick steps.

Scorched Brown Basecoat
Heavy Drybrush Bestial Brown
Drybrush Rotting Flesh 
30:70 Bubonic Brown wash
Bleached Bone Drybrush
5:5:90 Bestial Brown:Bleached Bone:Water Wash
Light Bleached Bone Drybrush
50:25:25 Skull White: Bleached Bone: Bubonic Brown Very light drybrush

There's 7 layers there - so try making the paint thinner, as a general guide for painting as well. When you open the pot, make sure the brush has clean water on it, before dipping in the paint pot.

For the Gold, try a Tin Bitz, and Flesh Wash (or the alternate wash) in a 40:60 wash, with a Shining Gold mid drybrush, then Burnished gold with a light drybrush, and a Very light drybrush of mithril.

Really gives it oomph. The grey could do with some highlighting. A quick wash of Codex Grey and Chaos Black 50:50 mix would shade it enough, and then a quick highlight of Fortress Grey on the edges.

The cloak itself, Could do with a a stippled drybrush, splodging on some chunks of colour.

I just realised I just rambled on about how I would paint it, and forgot it was WIP. My Apologies. I'm looking forward to seeing this completed.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

like it so far havent tried to do a conversion for my wolves myself


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry guys i should have said that he was only base colours only-oops!
here he is with the washes done.









next is the highlights im gonna atempt layering, which im new to but lets see how it goes.
as for the sword im undecided on how to do my power swords,ive done plama weapons greeny/yellow so i want a colour thats gonna stand out but not look too bright.


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

love it! makes me wanna start a spacewolf army!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice job washing the model, I would look at the skulls on teh belt a bit more, they still seem a bit too white, other then that, very nice model, looking forward to seeing it with highlights and cleaned up!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Munky said:


> as for the sword im undecided on how to do my power swords.


Power swords I find work best in only 4 ways
Purple swords (starting with liche purple and highlight up to pure white at the tip with a nice layer of Shiny varnish)
Plain silver swords with a blue/green/red wash
and Silver mixed with either blue or green
and pure black does look good, highlight it upto white on the tip again, and give it a nice shiny varnishing


----------



## Max Hesperax (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovley.
I wish I could paint like that.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Max Hesperax said:


> Lovley.
> I wish I could paint like that.


Its nothing special just a steady hand watered down paint and GW washes.
i should have the armour highlighted tommorrw morning so il post a pic then. cheers for the comments guys
( when i say watered down paint i actually use Windsor & Newton Acrylic Flow Improver mixed 50/50 with water, the stuff is brillant)


----------



## Max Hesperax (Aug 10, 2008)

Munky said:


> Its nothing special


Beg to differ.
My eyes are too old these days for the real delicate work.
And some of the painting I've seen both here and at tournaments and games days is just breath taking.
:good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That looks better, ace model +rep, I think the base needs something


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Max Hesperax said:


> Beg to differ.
> My eyes are too old these days for the real delicate work.
> And some of the painting I've seen both here and at tournaments and games days is just breath taking.
> :good:


well my gratitude goes out to you fella thanks for the encouragement:grin:
if i can inspire or help someone with their painting id be honoured!

many thanks munky


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> I think the base needs something


once its drybrushed with white it will look better, but i know what you mean its a bit bare.
Any ideas what to add bearing in mind he is on snowy icy landscape?
im at a loss.


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

awesome try adding some claws on a chain or something round his wrist to add a bit more wolfy style


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

heres an update as of 7:30pm this is how he stands, the armour,metal andscrolls are done(i think lol)
















i may tidy up his back alittle its not as neat as id like.
as before any c&c welcome.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great, sword still looks unfinished though.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> Looks great, sword still looks unfinished though.


as i said above i havent decided what colours to do the sword yet any ideas?


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

yet another update as of 1 am!(must go to bed)
















just got the face and hair, gun, inside of robe and power sword left to do


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Impressive. That model is turning out quite nicely. I would suggest using the baking soda method for the snow on the base however as that will -really- make the model stand out I think.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> as i said above i havent decided what colours to do the sword yet any ideas?


Opps, missed that. For sword colours either a metal fade to a blue for the typical power weapon look, or a heated sword with a fiery glow.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think a Deep blue to white at the tip would be awesome, kinda like an ice power sword. Other then finishing the base with a bit of snow and the sword I think the model is damn near done.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Impressive. That model is turning out quite nicely. I would suggest using the baking soda method for the snow on the base however as that will -really- make the model stand out I think.


I agree with wraith here, since space wolf models are primarily grey they always need some sort of colour to help the focus of the model, not too extreme but something. Generally, snow works amazingly well on space wolves and i think he'd look really nice like that. Might i recommend with the sword two alternatives, one is to use a bright colour similar to what wraith has done for power weapons which i think isnt too bright but definately makes a difference or either a clean metal look with high contrasts. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks for the tips guysa il prob do a few testers on some plastic for you to peruse, when i get some more time off.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

woah its been a while since i posted about this guy!
Ive finnaly finished him, im perticularly pleased with the sword:biggrin:
Its my first atempt at layering on this model and any comments or tips would be of immense help.

what do you think?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats awesome dude. Whats the blue stuff on the base? My troops are on lava bases and that looks like an excelant material for them.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

its a sort of filler used on ceilings called Artex, its used to make patterns like swirls etc.
Basically i just splodged it on his base(he is actually pinned to a big bit of slate) the filler takes about a day to dry and its just washed blue and drybrushed.:grin:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent work. Very clean and the highlights are blended in quite nicely. Well done:victory:


----------



## Max Hesperax (Aug 10, 2008)

Lovely job
BTW nice photo !


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Max Hesperax said:


> Lovely job
> BTW nice photo !


Its a blue gradient piece of a4 paper in the background and a daylight bulb!tada!


----------



## Max Hesperax (Aug 10, 2008)

Simple really innit:grin:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

indeed it is


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic work there matey! Looks even better in the 'flesh'... yup I know it's metal but hey!

I'm definitely going to have you do that commission piece I mention to you!


----------

